# I need help!



## mark102 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a 50 gallon aqarium and was just wondering how many chichlids i can put in it. now i know that it all depends on size,agression,water chem.etc. well *** went ahead of myself and just bought 5 cichlids in adition to the two that where in their,so now i have seven total. im not sure what types of africans they are but when purchased they were all in the same tank, and assuming they are compatible, ieven asked the lady and she said yes, which mite be true but she also said that these fish love to be crowded and i could have up to 30 or 40!! wow!! now im no expert but something sounds fishy about that. I also have another qestion is it necessary to add salt after every water change? thx. any feed back is appreciated!!


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Take some pictures of the fish you have and post them in the cichlid ID part of the forum.

Your cichlids may or may not get along. In the fish store they can put several varieties together since they are young but once they reach maturity they may not get along. Also, some may interbreed and give you hybrids so you want types that generally will not cross.

First thing to learn is not to trust what you hear at most fish stores.


----------



## mark102 (Apr 13, 2008)

ok, check there ill have um posted and let me know.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Yup, take pictures of all your fish and post in the Unidentified Cichlids section and people here will tell you what fish you have, if they're going to be able to be housed in your current tank and if not they can help you come up with a good stock list.

You came to the right place my friend :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also what are the dimensions of your tank? Length of the tank is more important than gallons. A 36" tank limits your selection a lot more than a 48" tank. Don't add any more fish until the ones you have are identified.


----------



## mark102 (Apr 13, 2008)

48''x15x16 *** got some pics posted,there not the best though. hopfully the'll work.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

40 Africans in a 50 gallon-no way!! I don't care what type but that is too many-the Lamps are peaceful and I wouldn't even put that many in a 50 gallon tank-I would say tops 16 fish.


----------

